# Help planning an adult only vacation in Lake Tahoe or Palm Springs



## vlapinta (Jun 4, 2017)

My husband and I (both 60+) are looking to either exchange our Marriott timeshare for either Palm Springs or Lake Tahoe. We have not traveled to either of those destinations before. I would love to hear what resorts you would recommend. Preferably a Marriott or Westin. Which time of year is best to go for either place. We do not ski so I am thinking for Lake Tahoe it Any suggestions and help planning would be appreciated.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 4, 2017)

vlapinta said:


> My husband and I (both 60+) are looking to either exchange our Marriott timeshare for either Palm Springs or Lake Tahoe. We have not traveled to either of those destinations before. I would love to hear what resorts you would recommend. Preferably a Marriott or Westin. *Which time of year is best to go for either place.* We do not ski so I am thinking for Lake Tahoe it Any suggestions and help planning would be appreciated.



Prime season in Palm Springs is Feb - April.  Although the weather is also good from mid-October - Thanksgiving.

Tahoe's prime seasons are in the winter (for skiing, but that's not you) and in July - August.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 4, 2017)

No Westin's at Lake Tahoe.  To review the resorts in these areas, click on the resort reviews link at the top of the page and then select the state/region.  There are lots of small brands and the 3 name brand resorts are Marriott, Worldmark/Wyndham, (South Shore) and Hyatt (North Shore.)

*Check location before you book, because there are several resorts that are designated as "Lake Tahoe" which are actually not at the lake.  

Lake Tahoe is a huge lake, so it has 2 primary regions - the north side of the lake (quieter and more residential) and the South Shore where the "action" is.  Both areas are great - just depends on what you are looking for.

To visit Lake Tahoe, the best option is to fly into Reno and rent a car for about a 45 min. drive to South Shore.  Flying into Sacramento is another option but requires a longer mountain drive through the high Sierras.  Beautiful - but not everyone's cup of tea.

Weather:  Be aware, that because of the high elevation, in the summer Lake Tahoe will be warm during the day, and cool/cold at night. We have seen snow on Labor Day  and Memorial Day many times.  The warmest time of the year is July/August, and it will still be cool/cold at night.


----------



## vlapinta (Jun 4, 2017)

Our 35th anniversary is October 17th,  so that might be a good time to visit Palm Springs for us. What day trips are good to do from Palm Springs?


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 4, 2017)

October would be a great time in the Palm Desert area. 

For an adult trip, I would recommend Marriott Desert Springs Villas I, which is the original section of the resort. Very large two bedroom lock off units and very well maintained. You also have access to the facilities at the JW Marriott hotel most of the week, which you can easily walk to. Villas II are also very nice and located on the same property, but you don't get access to the JW.

There are a lot of things to do in the area, but some day trips would be:

- take the tram up to the top of the mountain overlooking the Coachella Valley. You can take a leisurely hike once there or simply look around and eat lunch. Note the temperature is 20-30 degrees cooler at the top.
- drive up to Idylwild, which is located in the same mountain range as the tram. Nice small town located in the mountains. Little shops and plenty of restaurants.
- drive through Joshua Tree National Park.
- drive to LA for a day. Of course, traffic would be something to consider, but we have done it and enjoyed it.

Other things to combine into certain days or do separately are:
- George Patton museum in Indio, east of Palm Desert
- Palm Springs Air Museum
- spend a day in Palm Springs for shops and restaurants.
- tour the Annenberg Estate (Sunnylands) in Rancho Mirage. They have tours of the house at certain times. Haven't done it yet, but it's on our list to do.
- golf courses galore

These are just some of the ideas out there. 

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jun 4, 2017)

It's not an either/or.  These are both nice destinations.  I'd pick one now and plan for the other in a future exchange.  You're not making a mistake whether you select Tahoe (Timber Lodge) first or Palm Desert first (Desert Villas 1 or 2 would be our preference in Palm Desert).  And I suspect it will be pretty easy to decide when to visit if you do an online search for monthly weather averages in each destination to check the average temperature each month and the monthly precipitation.


----------



## billwright1 (Jun 5, 2017)

vlapinta said:


> Our 35th anniversary is October 17th,  so that might be a good time to visit Palm Springs for us. What day trips are good to do from Palm Springs?


I like November weather in Palm Springs best, but October is OK but may be hot. I have a list of things to see and restaurants I can send you if you want it. email me at billwright1@comcast.net and I will reply.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jun 12, 2017)

Maybe your fingers slipped when you wrote "We do not ski so I am thinking for Lake Tahoe ".  Actually, if you don't ski, think Palm Desert/Springs.  Bit in October, it is unlikely that even in Lake Tahoe that you would be able to ski.

Both are nice locations.  I'm guessing that in mid October that you may have cool weather in Lake Tahoe (but nevertheless okay), but in Palm Desert you are likely to have weather in the 70's, 80's or 90's.

But both are beautiful locations.  If you go to Tahoe, take a local hike.


----------



## humor_monger (Jun 13, 2017)

There is a lot of information posted for a previous thread on Lake Tahoe in September from last year. Just do a search. The Timber Lodge is in the newest part of SLT and the gondola is located right there for a sightseeing ride. Also you might check out what live shows will be there in October as the Nevada border is a few hundred feet away with several casinos. Reno airport is around an hour and a half away.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 13, 2017)

As Denise noted, Reno is under an hour away.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 13, 2017)

There is a newish freeway by-pass through the Carson Valley between Tahoe and Reno that circumvents the little burgs in the valley and it's a lot quicker than it used to be - only about 45 min.


----------



## ohdewer (Jun 13, 2017)

vlapinta said:


> My husband and I (both 60+) are looking to either exchange our Marriott timeshare for either Palm Springs or Lake Tahoe. We have not traveled to either of those destinations before. I would love to hear what resorts you would recommend. Preferably a Marriott or Westin. Which time of year is best to go for either place. We do not ski so I am thinking for Lake Tahoe it Any suggestions and help planning would be appreciated.



It's not a Marriott or Westin, but if you can get into the Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort it is awesome!  Year-round heated pool!  The Riva Grill is a very nice restaurant next door and right on the water.  Try a Wet Woody or 2 when you are there.!


----------



## cp73 (Jul 15, 2017)

Here is a list of things I put together for stay in Palm Desert area. 



Things to Do


Hiking:

Araby Trail right off the main highway 111 - Its about 20 minutes from the resort - can be done in about an hour to however far you want to go. This hike gives you a nice view of the valley and it goes right by Bob Hopes house which is unique and makes this hike worth it. I usually stop slightly above his house but the trail goes on and on. If you take it just to his house its about 1 - 1.5 hours round trip. Bring a water bottle. Great view of the valley.  


Indian Canyons - this is about 30 minutes from the resort in Palm Springs. Great place with lots of places to hike. Its on an Indian reservation so there is an admission charge. Its pretty unique and worth seeing. You can spend as long as you like there. I would say a minimum of 2-3 hours. They do have a concession stand inside, or you could pack a lunch and bring in. Plenty of trails to hike. Be sure to see the canyon with all the palm trees and take the path down to it.


Joshua National Park - about 1 hour from resort. Its huge and becomes an all day event. Take lunch with you and drinks/cooler. No food sold in Park; outside they have some fast food places miles from main areas of the park. Very unique for a National Park. Enter park from main entrance. That is the side where fast food restaurants, gas, & concessions. There is nothing near the south entrance except desert.


Palm Spring Tram - in December- February likely to have snow at top. Check weather before you go. About 30 degress cooler at top. All day event. In Palm Springs. Steep tram ride to top. Fantastic view from top and lots of easy trails to hike at top. Also they have a restaurant where you can eat. Once you get to top your in the forest. Its interesting going from desert to mountain forest in about 20 minutes.  


You can get additional information on all these hikes & places on-line. The front desk may also have information on them.



Other things to see and do:

·      Sat & Sun they have a flea market at the College of the Desert in Rancho Mirage. During the summer its very limited due to the heat.

·      On Thursday nights they have a Villagefest on the main drag in Palm Springs; Arts, crafts, entertainment. Interesting way to spend a couple hours walking around in the evening.

·      The Living Desert – good for kids; a zoo with the desert animals. Avoid on hot days in summer.

·      The McCallum Theater – check the schedule to see who/what is playing; they have all sorts of entertainment, nice place to go see an event. Very casual dress.

·      Indian Casinos’ – there are a few Indian Casinos that offer gambling. There is a nice one right off the freeway in Rancho Mirage and another large one in downtown Palm Springs. There are a few others.

·      Shopping – On El Paseo there are high end shopping stores. Nice to walk around.

·      Outlet Mall in Cabazon. You will drive by the outlet mall on your way into Palm Desert from Los Angeles. Its about 25 miles before you get there. You will see it.

·      Sunnylands Annenberg Estate – check out on internet. Huge estate/retreat. Many Presidents have stayed here. Reservations are needed for tour. Historical place. Very interesting and would highly recommend. However tough to get into without reservations. Its close to the Marriott in Rancho Mirage.

·      Tour of Movie Stars Homes in Palm Springs – did this tour and really enjoyed it. There are a couple of companies that offer this bus tour.  


·      GOLF -There are two golf courses at Desert Springs. There maybe a special rate if your staying there. If you call they can tell you that. Shadow Ridge which is about 2 miles away has a 18 hole course. There are many big tournaments played at the courses in the desert. Check out http://www.palmsprings.com/golf you can see all the courses and pricing. Its a golfers paradise. PGA West has six championship courses where big tournaments are played in March.


·      Tennis – There are several courts at DSV for tennis. I believe DSV I is no charge. If you’re a tennis fan be sure to drive by on Hwy111 & Washington the stadium where the BNP Baribas Tennis Tournament is played in March. It the 5th largest ranked tennis tournament in the world. In fact the owner, Larry Ellison of Oracle, wants to make it one of the four majors or the fifth. Already it draws more than Australian and French Opens. And the stadium is the second largest tennis stadium in the world. Only second to Arthur Ash stadium at the US Open in New York.





Favorite restaurants


Guerrimos at El Paseo (Palm Desert)- nice mexican food; best in the desert in my opinion, and I love Mexican food. Get Carnitas About $20 a person; best Carnitas ever. They also have a rolled shrimp ring which is excellent and unique. Don’t recall the exact name of it, but ask, its popular. Excellent Margaritas and guacamole and chips.


Las Casuelas – they have three Mexican restaurants in the desert areas. If you eat at the one in Rancho Mirage eat on the patio. There is one in downtown Palm Springs that gets a lot of people activity. Food is ok, typical California Mexican food.


Jack a loupe Ranch in Indio - eat at the bar area outside on patio....worth seeing; Your going here for the great atmosphere sitting outside. If you eat inside the restaurant its more expensive; go for the outside bar area you can pretty much get same food just a lot less expensive. Food is good; December could be a little too cool for the patio. They have misters in the warmer months.


Babes barbecue at the River (Entertainment Center) in Rancho Mirage - excellent barbecue; get the baby back ribs; Many other good restaurants also at the River, such as Cheesecake Factory, Yardhouse, Flemings, and an El Pierra (Italian) something like that.


Gorilla Burger - great hamburgers - on Country Club very close to resort. Same strip mall as Pa Pa Dans & Shermans.


Pa Pa Dans Italian - good Italian reasonably priced; excellent pizza. Same shopping center as Gorilla Burger. They also will deliver to the resort; We have had pizza delivered when we don't want to go out. Also nice to eat there. Reasonably priced.


Sherman’s Deli; been here for lunch but they also serve breakfast and dinner. NY style deli. Excellent pastrami and roast beef. Worth going to. Pricey for sandwiches but excellent. They also have a location in Palm Springs.


Tylers in Palm Springs – great hamburger place in downtown Palm Springs. A favorite of locals and tourists. Right in the heart of downtown. Open for lunch. Be sure to have some potatoe salad.


Outback Steak House - chain restaurant on Highway 111. Steaks reasonably priced.


If you want high end; there is Ruth Chris, Mortons, Maestos, Flemings, and many other high end chain steak houses. In addition they have a few unique to the desert such as LG’s, Chop House & Sullivans.



I think you will really like Palm Desert and the surrounding area...Its a great place. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## vlapinta (Jul 31, 2017)

Thank you everyone, you have given me some great information and I really appreciate it!


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 24, 2017)

We just got an exchange into a 2 bedroom at Dessert Villas 1 Oct 21-28th.  We are traveling from NJ. There are no direct flights into Palm Springs, so rather than have a layover and connecting flight, we were thinking of flying into LAX and renting a car and drive. Is the traffic from LAX to Palm Springs really bad? Is there any way not to have tolls with the rental car surcharge per day? On the return drive we were going to make the trip to Vegas and stay a few nights, then fly back from Vegas.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 24, 2017)

Have you checked Ontario instead of LAX?  Of all the airports in the area, LAX is the furthest west and, therefor, the furthest from Palm Springs.  Google says it's 1.5 hours more than from Ontario on the east side of LA.  
The drive from Vegas is 4 hours but pretty easy driving.  
Sue


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks but there are no direct flights from NJ into Ontario. That is why we picked LAX. A little further to drive, but direct flight


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 24, 2017)

vlapinta said:


> We just got an exchange into a 2 bedroom at Dessert Villas 1 Oct 21-28th.  We are traveling from NJ. There are no direct flights into Palm Springs, so rather than have a layover and connecting flight, we were thinking of flying into LAX and renting a car and drive. *Is the traffic from LAX to Palm Springs really bad?* Is there any way not to have tolls with the rental car surcharge per day? On the return drive we were going to make the trip to Vegas and stay a few nights, then fly back from Vegas.



If your flight arrives at LAX after 1:30pm or so on a weekday, traffic will be a nightmare.  Because by the time you get your luggage, get a car, and get near downtown LA (which is directly between LAX and Palm Springs), it will be rush hour.  That is why the previous posters are trying to discourage you from flying into LAX if you have a choice.  A reasonable layover with a connecting flight to Palm Springs will be much quicker that driving across Los Angeles.  Even flying to Ontario is far better (although I have crawled in traffic between Ontario and Palm Springs).


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 25, 2017)

vlapinta said:


> Thanks but there are no direct flights from NJ into Ontario. That is why we picked LAX. A little further to drive, but direct flight



What about flights out of New York instead of New Jersey?


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 26, 2017)

vlapinta said:


> We just got an exchange into a 2 bedroom at Dessert Villas 1 Oct 21-28th.  We are traveling from NJ. There are no direct flights into Palm Springs, so rather than have a layover and connecting flight, we were thinking of flying into LAX and renting a car and drive. Is the traffic from LAX to Palm Springs really bad? Is there any way not to have tolls with the rental car surcharge per day? On the return drive we were going to make the trip to Vegas and stay a few nights, then fly back from Vegas.


Congratulations on your exchange.  That is typically a really nice time of the year to be there weather-wise.  

The issue of traffic really depends on the time that you're traveling and the day of the week.  I see that Oct 21 is a Saturday, which should be a big help traffic-wise.  So I don't think that you'll have a big issue.  Do a maps.google.com on the various routes and do it on a Saturday around the time that you'll be there to see what the typical traffic is like.  I looked a few minutes ago (3:40 Calif. time) and the three possible routes from LAX to PD ranged from 2:26 to 2:41 - - very little difference.  Although there are portions of I-91 that are tolled, you have other two alternative roads that are not tolled.

There are portions of I-91 that have tolls and some others that don't.  The tolls are electronic, so if you "blow through" them, they'll snap a picture of your license and through your rental car company they'll charge you.  But you can go on line and pay it before it becomes a big deal.  I think that if you google I-91 Fast pass, you will get good info.  

Once you get onto Hwy 60 to I-10 things should move okay. Perhaps some "bunching" but not much on a Saturday.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2017)

vlapinta said:


> Thanks but there are no direct flights from NJ into Ontario. That is why we picked LAX. A little further to drive, but direct flight


Did you check flying into San Diego?  Believe it or not it's a shorter drive from there than from LAX.


----------



## billwright1 (Aug 28, 2017)

There are non-stop Southwest flights from Philadelphia airport


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 29, 2017)

vacationtime1 said:


> If your flight arrives at LAX after 1:30pm or so on a weekday, traffic will be a nightmare.  Because by the time you get your luggage, get a car, and get near downtown LA (which is directly between LAX and Palm Springs), it will be rush hour.  That is why the previous posters are trying to discourage you from flying into LAX if you have a choice.  A reasonable layover with a connecting flight to Palm Springs will be much quicker that driving across Los Angeles.  Even flying to Ontario is far better (although I have crawled in traffic between Ontario and Palm Springs).


Our flight arrives on Saturday right before noon.


----------



## quikitikit (Sep 11, 2017)

vlapinta said:


> My husband and I (both 60+) are looking to either exchange our Marriott timeshare for either Palm Springs or Lake Tahoe. We have not traveled to either of those destinations before. I would love to hear what resorts you would recommend. Preferably a Marriott or Westin. Which time of year is best to go for either place. We do not ski so I am thinking for Lake Tahoe it Any suggestions and help planning would be appreciated.



We are also in our 60's and own a Marriott (Newport Coast) and Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort, each at every other year.  We plan to go to Lake Tahoe end of October when we usually go in the summer.  Lots of trails to hike for all ranging from easy flat terrain hikes to moderate hikes and to some other smaller lakes and waterfalls, and if adventurous, some hikes with switchbacks going higher up for fabulous views of the lake.  In Oct. Taylor Creek Visitor Center is wonderful to catch the salmon spawning at that time of year in the lake there.  Lots of wonderful outdoor activities there of which we do lots of hiking!


----------



## Jayco29D (Jan 18, 2018)

vlapinta said:


> My husband and I (both 60+) are looking to either exchange our Marriott timeshare for either Palm Springs or Lake Tahoe. We have not traveled to either of those destinations before. I would love to hear what resorts you would recommend. Preferably a Marriott or Westin. Which time of year is best to go for either place. We do not ski so I am thinking for Lake Tahoe it Any suggestions and help planning would be appreciated.



Hyatt High Sierra at Incline Village is gorgeous. It has a private beach on Lake Tahoe and lots of things to do in the area. The gorgeous restaurant has stunning lake views. It is right on the border of California and Nevada in Lake Tahoe. Incline Village is one of the most beautiful parts of Lake Tahoe. North Tahoe is much more natural and laid back than South Tahoe.


----------



## RichardL (Jan 19, 2018)

Quick Thought, leave a day or two earlier, and lay over in L.A. then leave at 10 am and the drive to PS is not a difficult matter, you will avoid rush hour, which for most of the trip is going in the opposite
direction.  I live in LA and do the PS trip often.  Bring you smart phone for map directions. Here is another thought, trade next time into Marriott Newport Coast.  Easy trade and there is as much or as 
little as you may want to do.


----------

